# which one?



## arf (Apr 2, 2021)

dennon s960 h or yamaha rxv6 which one is better?


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

arf said:


> dennon s960


 Denon AVR-S960H gets higher overall score . I have owned several Denon . I like them for music and cinema. 









Denon AVR-S960H vs Yamaha RX-V6A Detailed Comparison


Read our detailed comparison of the Denon AVR-S960H vs Yamaha RX-V6A to find out their common strengths and weaknesses, advantages and disadvantages, and decide which one to choose.




www.zkelectronics.com


----------



## thescher (Feb 15, 2015)

I'd stay away from this Yamaha model (RX-V6A). I got the unit updated to v1.31 from 1.26 & it worked for about a week or 2 but now it’s back to the same thing cutting out video & audio on HDMI inputs & sometimes back from TV smart apps. Tried to update firmware again but it just freezes at the update screen & doesn’t go out to get a new update probably cause I doubt there is one. Mainly having issue with Directv Set top box Model # C61K-700. Have tried 2 different DTV units both work flawlessly in my bedroom with a TCL 43” Model 43S431 no sound bar/receiver. The DTV box has been hooked up to the Yamaha with HDMI #1 & then I tried # 3. The TV I am using the Yamaha with Is the new TCL 4K 55” mini LED/QLED Model #55R635 but also first hooked it up to my old TV a Vizio 50” Model # E50u. I got the same issues with that TV however back then Jan 2021 firmware update didn’t go past v1.26. It was also the first receiver I got from Bestbuy & then returned that one for this. So this makes my second RX-V6A receiver. This receiver is now on v1.31. Also upgraded all brand new HDMI High Speed 2.1 - 48 Gbps cables when I got the second RX-V6A. I can usually screw around with Initialization (red button reset) or changing HDMI Video Format from Mode 1 to Mode 2 but the next time the equipment gets turned on again it will drop video & audio. It can be intermittent. Most all of the HDMI settings are on fully On or Auto such as HDMI Control, Standby Through, 4K Upscaling, HDCP Version, Standby Sync & ARC. So I have a ticket in with Yamaha & the receiver is in a certified repair shop in Cali. It's been a month & no word. I'm trying to get them to upgrade it to the RX-A2A Aventage. You know the crazy part is when I swap my old RX-V667 in (which I'm still using while the new one is in the shop), everything works as it should!!


----------

